# Lfyt Is On It With Unaccompanied Minors



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Filed a report last night on a UM, this morning Lyft critical response called me for more information. 

Turns out if we suspect someone of being under 18 and we don't believe their claim of being 18 we should be asking for an ID, taking their word for it won't get us out of the fines set by the PUC if we do transport them. I told her I wasn't comfortable asking for ID, she stated its ok to cancel the ride and report as a suspected UM and allow Lyft to conduct their investigation. 

Sounds like the TNCs must be getting some heat on this issue from the PUC.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

I have turned away UM several times. I always report it to lyft and they take it off my acceptance rate and tell me I did the right thing. I can only hope that the passenger account is flagged after I report it

Its way too much of a liability to take them


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Its illegal to transport a minor?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Sharkb8 said:


> Thanks for the reminder. It's just a no win situation that's not worth the fare.


Tell them to have their parents get their drivers license, insurance, and buy a car.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I took one today after arguing and begging the dad. Turns out a 17 year old senior normally gets her brother to take her to school. They've only been in town for three weeks and don't have very many friends in the area yet. I explained UM to them - and they wanted me to wait 30 minutes to get ready. It all actually turned out quite nice, but I had being put on the spot like that. I was really more worried about getting to my day job on time (which I did with 5 minutes to spare).

Since I knew the Dad knew the policy, and I explained it to the student, and she was understanding, everything went well. We have a lot of kids going to school on their parents account in this area. Quite frustrating and I would like to see some legal clarification.

I didn't report the dad to Lyft. Even gave them 5 stars. But if I notice my rating tank, then I'm calling him on it.

But I got an $8 tip, so I guess we're good.


----------



## TheBlank (Aug 28, 2016)

I have had 3 UM. 1 was about 8-10yo. Leaving a pool party. It was 9pm. He seemed intelligent. Very talkative. Got in. Put seat belt on. Told me where to go. I asked who called the lyft. He claimed its his acct and cc. I took him home. As someone with neices and nephews, i wanted him safe, but i reported it immediately. 

2 others were 16-17. But they were trying to get to work. I obligated. I think to myself, if i had this service when i was that age, i would have worked a lot more. I give these kids credit.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

I know this is an old thread but I couldnt find a mor erecent on on the subject. how do you contact lyft in regards to reporting a UM after cancelling? I cant seem to fnd a way.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Do you get the cancellation fee for unaccompanied minors with Lyft? I used to but recently they got pissy about paying it. 

I went to pickup at a high school (I know I know but I've had teachers at schools before) and it was a 16 year old with lacrosse gear. Told him I can't take him unaccompanied. He cancelled (I was gonna just wait the 5 minutes and do the rider no show) and I immediately wrote Rohit and the gang explaining it. I even attached a screenshot of Uber's policy but they wouldn't budge. My last reply to them told them to fornicate themselves.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

How do ya know they are a minor? At my age everyone under 30 looks like a minor. I can see the potential problems arising but, if they called the ride and are on file with a card in their name with their picture on it then lets do it. I have a camera in my car for any disputes.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Daniel Harbin said:


> Its illegal to transport a minor?


Depends on the law in your state.

In my state it is illegal to discriminate based on age, but if the insurance doesn't cover it, then driving without insurance could be illegal too.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Daniel Harbin said:


> How do ya know they are a minor? At my age everyone under 30 looks like a minor. I can see the potential problems arising but, if they called the ride and are on file with a card in their name with their picture on it then lets do it. I have a camera in my car for any disputes.


I have trouble judging the over under of 21 . I've has riders I thought were clearly mid 20's say they had a fake Id and looking for a club that is likely to accept it. How can I judge 18? I don't try. Unacceptable behavior from eye contact to entry bars entry regardless of age. The account holder is in violation of t+c if underage. If the account holder themselves are underage then the companies need to improve the consumer on boarding process.

I accept no liability, and should I see the inside of a court, I am confident in the outcome. We are mostly talking about $4 rudes, I'm not going to waste my brain nurons on if I should find any excuse not to do it.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

UberwithDan said:


> I know this is an old thread but I couldnt find a mor erecent on on the subject. how do you contact lyft in regards to reporting a UM after cancelling? I cant seem to fnd a way.


Since no one answered your question...I WILL

If you cancelled and didnt get a fee, go to the help section, driving with Lyft and locate a subject close to the issue you are reporting, click it scroll down to the bottom and you will see a contact support button in red...press it

For the naysayers asking about legality....it doesnt matter....it is against Lyfts TOS to transport minors 17 and under without another adult in the car.

If you are caught doing it you will be deactivated....additionally, passengers attempting to to get a ride that are 17 and under are subject to being banned from the platform...even if its a parent requesting for the kid


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Beur said:


> Filed a report last night on a UM, this morning Lyft critical response called me for more information.
> 
> Turns out if we suspect someone of being under 18 and we don't believe their claim of being 18 we should be asking for an ID, taking their word for it won't get us out of the fines set by the PUC if we do transport them. I told her I wasn't comfortable asking for ID, she stated its ok to cancel the ride and report as a suspected UM and allow Lyft to conduct their investigation.
> 
> Sounds like the TNCs must be getting some heat on this issue from the PUC.


There goes your acceptance rating -- don't even try for the PDB if you insist on not breaking the law.

Cheers,

Lyft Template Support


----------

